

ISIS and the Hollywood Visual Style - waterlesscloud
http://jihadology.net/2015/07/06/guest-post-isis-and-the-hollywood-visual-style/

======
afarrell
"JN" here stands for "Jabhat al-Nusra", an al-Qaeda-affiliated organization
operating in Syria.

------
nailer
Warning, contains actual ISIS videos. Avoid if you don't want to end up on a
watch list.

~~~
ak39
You don't have to watch them. The article itself is a fascinating read.

------
EliRivers
For those who want to read more, Thomas Rid's badly named "War 2.0" discusses
the impressive media efforts of groups such as Hamas (who have their own
satellite TV channel).

